# Milling Machine Jib Crane



## Davo J (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Jack,
Really nice job on the crane, that will save your back. 
No matter how old you are why risk yourself or your tools trying to lift them, it only takes one slip and something is damaged. I dropped a 250mm (10inch) chuck no so long ago because of the weight and the slippery oil on it, I was lucky it hit the thick mat and not the floor.

With the end ring did you make it that shape to go inside the tube to be plug welded or does it just sit in there?

Your design of crane with the step by step pictures makes it a easy solution that almost anyone could afford and build, even over here in Australia those cranes are only around $200-$230. People without a welder could still build one and bolt it together using angle for the mounting tabs instead of flat bar.

I built a wall jib crane last year for the same reason, but not because of age, because of a broken disk in my neck which limits me with most everything (I was told one wrong move and I could end up in a wheel chair)
I will post mine up in a separate thread when I get time. I built it over a 3 month period, doing just a bit here and there. 
Here is a link to it posted elsewhere.
http://www.woodworkforums.com/f65/home-made-jib-crane-photos-113771/

Dave


----------



## HMF (Oct 30, 2010)

Jack,

That is a fabulous convenience to have in the shop, thanks so much for posting it. I definitely will have to make one, because I am getting tired of straining my back to lift parts from the floor, not to mention that the lift will come in handy for re-assembling machines that I take apart for cleaning or maintenance.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## Ian B (Dec 30, 2010)

Getting big (10" & 12" in my case) chucks on & off a lathe with a camlock spindle falls in the same category to me. Here's what I rigged up:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/1003/IanBartlett/?action=view&amp;current=OverheadBeam01.jpg

Slacken the camlock cams, snug the srap up with the chainbock, wallop the chuck with a big rubber mallet and let the beam take the weight.

There's a table at the left hand side of the lathe with cradles for each chuck. Makes life that much easier.

Ian


----------



## ctfromkc (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys take a look at mine. i went with the HF electric hoist wasn't that much more money, works real well, easy to make also .


----------



## ctfromkc (Apr 12, 2011)

.....#2


----------



## ctfromkc (Apr 12, 2011)

....#3


----------



## ctfromkc (Apr 12, 2011)

.....#4


----------



## Highpower (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I feel better now about being old &amp; feeble. Thanks guys!  ;D 

Luckily I have an I-beam that runs over the left side of my table, so it was the ole HF electric hoist and a trolley for me!   

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...ts/?action=view&amp;current=KurtPowerLock.jpg


----------



## RandyM (Apr 13, 2011)

These are GREAT ideas guys. I do have just one question though, are your mills bolted to the floor?


----------



## ctfromkc (Apr 17, 2011)

Randy, mine is not anchored to the floor were i work at we have a contractor that designs and builds all our cranes and i ran this design by him and told him what i would be doing [rotary tables,vises a few hundred lbs.] he said no longer than that is you shouldn't have a problem "only 48in.from pivot point"you have to use your head don"t try to lift a 1000lbs. i highly recommend adding one to your mill these dam things are handy if there is anything i can help with feel free to ask .good luck chris


----------

